# Muffer on ....



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

...opinions please


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Looks good, keeps a low profile and different from all the single tips out there. It is chrome plated or stainless?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Its not bad on your car but I never really like DTM stlye IMO....


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Funny! All I see are a couple of tips!  J/K!!! Got an under the car shots?

BTW - I found an OLD picture of your car from my old site (b14nissan.org)...BIG difference.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Looks good, keeps a low profile and different from all the single tips out there. It is chrome plated or stainless?


..........stainless


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

tfilip1 said:


> Funny! All I see are a couple of tips!  J/K!!! Got an under the car shots?
> 
> BTW - I found an OLD picture of your car from my old site (b14nissan.org)...BIG difference.


I dont have a muffler just a straight pipe and a resonator


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Look familiar?! Not really, huh?


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

when did u get the bumper? i have the same one on my 200SX


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

tfilip1 said:


> Look familiar?! Not really, huh?


Those pics are very old .....


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Marius said:


> when did u get the bumper? i have the same one on my 200SX


This past monday.....just waiting for the paint job..BTW Marius let me know if u want to paint ur car ....pm for details


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Another Dual  welcome to the club.

I've been wondering something. Does it sound throatier than a single when your moving? I ask cause there's another B14 owner around here with a single (stromung I believe) and he says that my dual sounds deeper than his when all I have is a muffler and he has the catback system.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

(dual tipped mufflers usually have a deeper tone
depends on the size of the canister as well)

looks good Jay


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

im a big fan :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i think the muffler looks nice, not ricy which is always a good thing


----------

